# Review: Canon EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

> Keith over at Northlight Images has completed his thorough review of the Canon EOS RP. I like reviews in which the reviewer is a working professional and bought the camera with their own money.
> Keith gives the camera a mostly positive review, and most of what he has written I agree with.
> *From Northlight:*
> Canon’s EOS RP is an interesting mix of the advanced and the simple, with a definite nod to making it easy to use for people looking to move to a full frame camera.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

A refreshingly frank review, well worth the read.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, Keith, for this interesting review.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks - writing it was partly to get me to explore more of the camera than I might otherwise experiment with.

I've just been sent a new manual focus macro lens to test, and it's a lot easier to use hand held in the garden with the EVF ;-)


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice review, thank you! Makes me even more thinking about adding a small and light RP as a backup to my current DSLRs... I was in particular interested in reading about your positive experience with the EF 50/1.4 focusing, because this small lens is a perfect match for the RP. I didn't sell mine when I upgraded to an EF 50/1.2. One of the reasons for upgrading was the quite erratic AF performance of the 1.4 on Canon's DSLRs.


----------



## David the street guy (Apr 6, 2019)

Very informative review indeed, thanks a lot!


----------

